# Here she is!



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Several people have asked for pics of my pups, but Coco is still recovering from an ear infection and the meds have made her ear hair gross. So, while I did bathed them both today, you are getting to see Lola. She's being spayed on Monday morning, so good thoughts would be appreciated for a safe surgery. So, here she is. I'm not a photographer, so forgive me for the bad color.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Aw Lola is just precious :wub: She will definitely be in my prayers for a safe surgery and speedy recovery.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh my God, Lola is gorgeous!!!! I love her!!! What a sweet smile on that little princess!!

Hope everything goes smoothly for her spay. 

:chili: Thank you so much for the photos, Mary Ann!! It's like pulling teeth, but I'll keep trying. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh, she's adorable :wub: I just said a prayer for the pretty girl :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She's beautiful...prayers for her that her surgery goes well.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow! She has the same expression on her sweet little face as my Jett does!! I'm head over heels in love with that girl. :tender: Prayers are being said for a safe spay and super quick recovery.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow She is beautiful. Positive thoughts and prayers for Baby Lola! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Lola looks simply precious! It's about time we see her! I know her spay will go well, but I will keep her in
thought and prayer anyway. Cosy sends nose licks! ~


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh Geez, Lola is just adorable, glad we are finally getting to get a peek of this little doll. :wub2: I hope we will get to see more of the both of them soon.
I will definately say prayers for her on Monday and for Coco's ear infection to clear up soon. rayer: rayer:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

She's adorable :wub: I knew I had seen you mention you had another but didn't think I'd ever seen pics of her before. I hope her spay goes well


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

oh she's adorable! Let us know how her surgery goes! I am going to be a nervous wreck when Noel goes one day!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a little beauty she is :wub: gorgeous. My Lola is just 7 months also, I need to book her spay too.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Gasp! She does exist! :biggrin: 
She is such a pretty little girl!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Lola is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I had to go back and look at her again. We get so few pics from you! More More More!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lola is just darling. Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers for a good spay and a speedy recovery.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

MaryAnn your Lola is gorgeous! She looks like a real sweetie pie. We would love more pictures!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (Coco @ Feb 13 2010, 04:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885344


> Several people have asked for pics of my pups, but Coco is still recovering from an ear infection and the meds have made her ear hair gross. So, while I did bathed them both today, you are getting to see Lola. She's being spayed on Monday morning, so good thoughts would be appreciated for a safe surgery. So, here she is. I'm not a photographer, so forgive me for the bad color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHOA.. SHE IS CUTE! What an expressive little face! She looks like a handful.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful baby Lola. Praying for a speedy recovery.
xoxoxoxoox


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness Mary Ann, you have been hiding this little showgirl....Lola!!! She is gorgeous and I love that little face!!! I will say a little prayer for her, I know she will do fine~~~Please, when she gets over her spay, grace us with more pics!!! :tender: :tender: :tender:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Lola is a little doll. What a treat to see that sweet face ~ :wub: 

Oh, and yes, those ear meds do make a mess of the ears. Geeze, Daisy, and Lulu's ears, were forever messy looking. 

Thanks for sharing, and I look forward to Coco's pics, and a speedy recovery for her ears, and Lola's spay. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lola is beautiful! You have two beautiful girls :wub:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

awww there's that adorable sweet little girl! Such a cute face and her hair looks great! She looks the same since the last time I saw her


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Lola is beautiful!!! You've been holding out!!  Hope to see more! 
Thoughts and prayers and best of luck on her spay.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, she is GORGEOUS! I love her precious face. You need to post more pictures of both of your girls.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhhhh what a doll!!! Ms. Lola has such a sweet face.. :wub: 

Thoughts and prayers for her surgery on Monday. Please update us when she is home.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Lola is gorgeous!! She looks like a card! Good luck with her spay and I hope Coco is feeling better soon!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you all for your sweet words about my Lola. I'm so not a good photographer, so I hesitate to post pics. The pics you guys take are so intimidating to me. Honestly, Coco sees the camera and turns around or buries her head in the sofa. At least Lola will cooperate somewhat. I keep getting new cameras, and it still doesn't help. :huh:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, your baby is so precious! :Sooo cute:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aww she is so cute! what a gorgeous wee face  hope she gets on well on monday, we will all be thinking of her xxx


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Awww, she is adorable! Such a pretty girl! :tender:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

lola is gorgeous! :wub: :wub:


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

awww so darn cute!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG Mary Ann! I missed your earlier post about getting a sister for Coco. I'm so thrilled for you. Lola is a doll baby. How are she and Coco getting along now? I'm so happy for you & so excited I'm stumbling over my words. She is just beautiful. Now you have two beauties.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Feb 14 2010, 10:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885841


> OMG Mary Ann! I missed your earlier post about getting a sister for Coco. I'm so thrilled for you. Lola is a doll baby. How are she and Coco getting along now? I'm so happy for you & so excited I'm stumbling over my words. She is just beautiful. Now you have two beauties.[/B]


Ahhh, thank you so much. That's so sweet! Well, they are co-existing right now. LOL! We are hoping they become friends at some point--maybe when Lola gets over being a puppy.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

She's beautiful :wub: :wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

lola is simply stunning, mary ann!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you all so much!! You know, it's amazing, but Coco has actually seemed a bit concerned about Lola since she's come home from her spay. This may be getting better.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Good news! She is a beauty and your photos are much better than anything I can do!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

Awww Lola is so cute!!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Lola is so pretty. :wub: Hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

:wub: :wub: What a doll Mary Ann!!!! You need to post more of your darling beauty. Wishing you a quick and easy recovery Lola girl!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Lola is way too cute! Thanks for the fantastic and precious photos of her, Mary Ann!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

She has such an adorable face!!!! I won't pester you but I wish you would post more!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Lola is such a beauty


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Lola is gorgeous! :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Maryann, Lola is stunning. What a doll baby! :wub:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Lola is absolutely beautiful! :wub: :wub: :wub: And we will be praying for a safe spay. This is pretty routine nowadays, but prayers never hurt! 

BTW, the "bad color" in those pics is great! It may have been an accident, but it has distinct artistic value and goes very well with the subject, so you might want to save those and maybe frame them? They're great! :biggrin:


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

totally stunning little girl congrats!!


----------

